# You ever look at pictures of naked women



## SheriV (Feb 28, 2017)

Or even women in person and think...


That's the craziest vag I've ever seen...

Then nope..next day comes and youre like..I was wrong.. THAT'S the craziest vag I've ever seen


----------



## macedog24 (Feb 28, 2017)

This thread doesn't turn head idk what will!

Sent from my LG-H910 using Tapatalk


----------



## hoyle21 (Feb 28, 2017)

I can tell you that medically, it's amazing how many vaginas don't have shit located where they are supposed to be.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## heckler7 (Mar 1, 2017)

they are unique like a snowflake


----------



## dave 236 (Mar 1, 2017)

Yeah and once you've seen one...you want to see the rest of em.

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## Johnjohn1977 (Mar 1, 2017)

They are all different for sure. I use to mess with a chick in high school and hers was damn near on her belly button lolz. Not quite but damn close 

GrAnabolic.is
GrAnabolic@gmail.com


----------



## REDDOG309 (Mar 1, 2017)

I like outie lips better than innie lips....


----------



## heckler7 (Mar 1, 2017)

vags are like cigarettes the closer to the but you get, the better the flavor


----------



## SheriV (Mar 1, 2017)

REDDOG309 said:


> I like outie lips better than innie lips....




..
so the innie lips thing always makes think- the hell when I see it...
and sometimes the whole thing looks like hamburger buns to me and I think- man- Ive never seen that outside of when my girls were like..babies
then I wonder- is it a hormone thing? like a lack of certain hormones?

and its all I see in recent porn pics- I totally mentioned it a cpl years ago - looking at the pics on here actually to the girl that lived with us for a bit
Im like serious question- you ever see a vag that looks like in person?
she says..ya...but it was a friend of mine- they use tape on the lips to take the pic- or at least thats what my friend did ...

I asked my husband- whos seen more vag in person than I have (he claims in the 100's..idk) if hes ever seen one in person- he says no

so are they real???!?


----------



## SheriV (Mar 1, 2017)

hoyle21 said:


> I can tell you that medically, it's amazing how many vaginas don't have shit located where they are supposed to be.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




really?


----------



## hoyle21 (Mar 1, 2017)

SheriV said:


> really?




Yes, the eurethra could be anywhere.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SheriV (Mar 1, 2017)

dont even get me started on urethras...


I had a mid urethral sling done like a year and a half ago- upside- I can box jump like no ones business now

it turned out fascia around it tore when I was 19- my oldest was born sunny side up
I also had a fucked ligaments whos name escapes me at the moment in my hip and a pubic symphasis tear....the three arent related- though the symphasis tear might be to the face up kid..maybe

its amazing what can be done with mesh- it was all fixed at the same time
the scars are so small every once in a while I think theyre like some skin issue or folliculitis developing or ingrown hair that isn't infected


----------



## SheriV (Mar 1, 2017)

if one more Dr told me to kegel I was going to fucking strangle someone


----------



## heckler7 (Mar 1, 2017)

are you asking if some pussies that have no lips hanging out is real?


----------



## SheriV (Mar 1, 2017)

yes..like none at all..the plain hamburger bun line- Ive never seen it outside of pre-adolescent girls


that wasn't what inspired the thread tho

but whats with the ones that almost look like scrotums they're so big????


----------



## heckler7 (Mar 1, 2017)

SheriV said:


> yes..like none at all..the plain hamburger bun line- Ive never seen it outside of pre-adolescent girls
> 
> 
> that wasn't what inspired the thread tho
> ...


its real, but I didnt notice much difference unless the woman had larger lips hanging, woman with bigger pussy lips you need to be shure to make sure the lips are spread open before you shove it in cause its hurts I guess, didnt seem to expirience the same thing with other types


----------



## theCaptn' (Mar 1, 2017)

Vaginas are so over rated. Sew the damn things up and there will be world peace


Sent from my jewPhone using TrannyTalk Pro


----------



## heckler7 (Mar 1, 2017)

theCaptn' said:


> Vaginas are so over rated. Sew the damn things up and there will be world peace
> 
> 
> Sent from my jewPhone using TrannyTalk Pro


LMAO, I wish it was that simple, humans will fight about anything, we already fight over whos story of a mythical being is better


----------



## REDDOG309 (Mar 1, 2017)

Prince and Charley make it very hard not to look at naked women...


----------



## SheriV (Mar 1, 2017)

yes


----------



## charley (Mar 1, 2017)

no!


----------



## hoyle21 (Mar 1, 2017)

https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Labiaplasty


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SheriV (Mar 1, 2017)

Ya...I won't be snipping my stuff off...totally fine with what I have!


----------



## Zaphod (Mar 1, 2017)

As long as the snapper doesn't look like a grenade went off in the meat counter at a deli it's all good.


----------



## TripleOvertime (Mar 1, 2017)

Scoured through the thread to view said pictures of strange vaginas.... leaving disappointed.


----------



## CG (Mar 1, 2017)

This thread showed such promise

But not a single vagina was here to be seen


----------



## SheriV (Mar 1, 2017)

so post vags

show me your favorites


----------



## Johnjohn1977 (Mar 1, 2017)

And Charley in 3 2 1 

GrAnabolic.is
GrAnabolic@gmail.com


----------



## independent (Mar 1, 2017)

Yes innies are real. 

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## charley (Mar 1, 2017)




----------



## charley (Mar 1, 2017)




----------



## need2lift (Mar 2, 2017)

Thread way better with pics! Thx Charley...


----------



## Johnjohn1977 (Mar 3, 2017)

charley said:


>


You never fail me Charley  

GrAnabolic.is
GrAnabolic@gmail.com


----------



## Intense (Mar 3, 2017)

I've seen all shapes, forms, and sizes. I love them all.


The hot dog bun vaginas do exist but from what I understand the girls have usually had surgeries. Many girls in porn who have those really cute vaginas usually have had surgery.

Beef curtains I have heard are mostly genetic, but there is also a pounded to death factor that can make them worse.

Typically what I come across is the mild-moderate sized labia vagina, which are usually my favorite.

Mostly all comes down to genetics, I've dated a lady that was 45 and had a beautiful vagina I could just stay down there for hours, then fucked some girls in high school that had curtains for days.


Then there's size. My ex had a pretty large vagina and a big clit, so when she would get aroused it would swell up and she turned into a fucking animal, could squirt across the bedroom, and no she had never taken AAS. I would last sometimes 45 minutes to an hour with her I have 7 inches and even more in girth so you can imagine she was rather large, it took her a while to get off anyway so it worked out.. My current girlfriend is very petite and it's almost too tight, once I get it in I maybe last 10 minutes if I'm not stopping to go down on her or something to take my mind off it.









Then there's trannies....


----------



## SheriV (Mar 3, 2017)

should I get out a tape measure?

can we have some dimensions please?

for science?


----------



## Intense (Mar 3, 2017)

Me and my friends in high school used to measure our dicks when we hit puberty, that's a little weird thinking back.




But I always offer my body up for science!


----------



## SheriV (Mar 3, 2017)

snugness/depth finder? or?


----------



## charley (Mar 3, 2017)

SheriV said:


> snugness/depth finder? or?



..DAMM !!  you are curious !!


----------



## charley (Mar 3, 2017)

Intense said:


> Me and my friends in high school used to measure our dicks when we hit puberty, that's a little weird thinking back.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



... a friend of mine, in 7th grade[catholic school] a kid I hung out with,asked me to go back to the woods for a 'jerk-off session'.... I was a kid, it threw me off, & I never went...I didn't like the sound of it, I think it scared me, we still hung out , it never came up again....   my friend John grew up to become a Philly cop...


----------



## SheriV (Mar 3, 2017)

I feel a little violated just reading that story


----------



## Intense (Mar 3, 2017)

SheriV said:


> snugness/depth finder? or?



School ruler. Old school.



charley said:


> ... a friend of mine, in 7th grade[catholic school] a kid I hung out with,asked me to go back to the woods for a 'jerk-off session'.... I was a kid, it threw me off, & I never went...I didn't like the sound of it, I think it scared me, we still hung out , it never came up again....   my friend John grew up to become a Philly cop...


----------



## SheriV (Mar 3, 2017)

your gif is creeping me out


youre both creeping me out..lol


----------



## SheriV (Mar 3, 2017)

I had a thing for men in uniform for a bit and screwed a philly cop a cpl of times....

that story actually puts some stuff in perspective for me


----------



## heckler7 (Mar 3, 2017)

SheriV said:


> I had a thing for men in uniform for a bit and screwed a philly cop a cpl of times....
> 
> that story actually puts some stuff in perspective for me


----------



## SheriV (Mar 4, 2017)

It's passed..lol


It was weird. I was in uniform all the time then...I liked uniforms. 
Then I married a dude in uniform (army)
Now my cheap thrills are when he does yard work in old BDUs or wears his old beret and nothing else. 
I used to wear his booney all the time but it was lost in the house fire  . Embroidered his name on the back in Arabic


----------



## charley (Mar 4, 2017)

heckler7 said:


>




... sad to say , he would fit the bill of a philly cop....  the cops here ain't bad, at least they don't fuck with old white men..  lol


----------



## Intense (Mar 5, 2017)

SheriV said:


> It's passed..lol
> 
> 
> It was weird. I was in uniform all the time then...I liked uniforms.
> ...



Paramedic or emt?


----------



## SheriV (Mar 5, 2017)

Intense said:


> Paramedic or emt?




..

eh?


I was a paramedic


----------



## Intense (Mar 6, 2017)

A paramedic with a decent booty..





I want to beleaf.


----------



## SheriV (Mar 6, 2017)

BSI and the scene is safe!

c 3, 4 and 5 keep the diaphragm alive
the term "well hung" comes from the priapism associated with a spinal cord injury- the genital sweep to check for a serious neck injury in men looks for this- the same neck injury when someone was literally hung (gallows)
absence of lung sounds in lower lobes with some rails in upper lobes is suggestive of fluid in the lungs - most often from pneumonia on medical calls, blood on trauma calls
a slight whoosh in between the lub dub in heart sounds is usually a small benign murmur....
you never give someone epi without having at the very least an AED on them first
speaking of leads, limb leads mnemonic ... smoke over fire, white on the right- only place left is the green lead
v-fib is by far the most common abnormal ecg you'll see in the field
don't put a tourniquet on someone unless you intend to write the limb off- best case scenario if you need a lot of pressure to stop a major bleed is to use a bp cuff, several if necessary velcro-d together and blown up to slow a major bleed on a limb rather than tourniquet it- in either scenario you write the time in sharpie on the pt. and the tq. - I forget the interval to remove it and reapply mainly because its bad practice.
they were still using quick clot when I was last in the field but I understand its been replaced with another due to shellfish allergies 
we were just transferring to going all digital for run forms and doing them on tough books

and I was a size 4 when I left the ambulance, my partner and supervisor was a size 0 and she practiced gymnastics for the fuck of it. She was also a sparky. 


uhm... need any other proof? I hope not...cuz I can't remember much anymore


----------



## Intense (Mar 6, 2017)

Thanks for the new copypasta





No I remember you saying you were before I believe. I was as well, wasn't for me though.




and as for proof..... I could think of something


----------



## SheriV (Mar 6, 2017)

no one has that much copy and paste typos/slang..lol

just a jumble of shit that falls out of my ear if I think about the job


that and setting up the whelen siren to the horn/steering wheel and scaring the shit out of people by getting as close to them as possible and laying on the horn when they would fucking move to the right


----------



## Intense (Mar 6, 2017)

SheriV said:


> no one has that much copy and paste typos/slang..lol
> 
> just a jumble of shit that falls out of my ear if I think about the job
> 
> ...




You've gotta love it when they hear sirens and immediately pull to the left side of the road. Makes you want to bash into them, but that would defeat the whole purpose I suppose.


----------



## BigBill (Mar 6, 2017)

copy and paste typos....


----------



## SheriV (Mar 6, 2017)

Intense said:


> You've gotta love it when they hear sirens and immediately pull to the left side of the road. Makes you want to bash into them, but that would defeat the whole purpose I suppose.




right!
or like if you're on a state road/highway and there are multiple lanes and they stop in the middle....I hate that..you can get around em as long as some ass basket isn't ALSO in the left lane

or my other favorite- just kinda seeing how far they can go/speeding up so they don't have to pull over

dude bros...maybe some of you don't know but I think its in pretty much any state- the ambulance HAS to pass you on the left...they arent supposed to do it on the right
it also has to stop at traffic lights here- due in part to a major accident in this state with an ambulance


and - the movie mother juggs and speed is actually based off of an ambulance company I used to work for- the same company supplied a retro ambulance they use in parades for the movie seabiscuit


Im out of trivia for the day


----------



## REDDOG309 (Mar 7, 2017)

I look at vaginas, and for what its worth I pull over when I hear sirens (whatever the 2 have in common)...


----------



## SheriV (Mar 7, 2017)

Intense derailed me with his obvious attempt at derailing my superiority


----------



## Intense (Mar 9, 2017)

SheriV said:


> Intense derailed me with his obvious attempt at derailing my superiority




Sadly as you all may see, Sheri is out of comedy for the day as well.


----------



## SheriV (Mar 9, 2017)

Pfft


----------



## darrell_w (Mar 17, 2017)

I don't like the mud flaps just saying...one thing for sure they r all pink on the inside️


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hoyle21 (Mar 18, 2017)

This thread didn't deliver enough pics....


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## charley (Mar 18, 2017)




----------



## charley (Mar 18, 2017)




----------

